# Cleaning



## ib1-2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it advisable to backflush a domestic espresso machine? I've not seen anything in domestic user manuals to do this when cleaning and wondered if it was necessary or harmful to the machine.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

It depends on the machine to be honest. If it has a Solenoid Valve, and you get that sucking sound when you shut the pour off, then you can use it. If you don't, then you can't... but please where possible check the documentation.

Don't for god sakes take my advice and nothing else!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As Chris mentions, the capability varies by machine.

If your machine allows you to, it is advisable to backflush. You'd be surprised at how different the coffee will taste when a rigorous cleaning regime has been followed.

Similarly, you should run descaler through your machine and ensure that it is well flushed to avoid contamination.

The user manuals contain barely enough information to use the machine and are not really intended as a full step by step in caring for a machine. The suppliers probably prefer you didn't look after the machine so well, so they can sell you parts or a new machine.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well allow me to elaborate further on this (I love this double-team thing me and Glenn have going)

Without cleaning, your espresso will start having various undesirable elements to it. The first you'll start to notice is bitterness coming through. Also you will see the espresso blond faster (when the espresso goes pale yellow and thin), this is where the bitterness is coming from. And is caused by the sticky coffee oils going rancid.

The other thing you'll notice (and this to me is even worse) is muddiness. Its where you can imagine that there is actually mud or silt in the espresso, and can quite often manifest as coffee in the bottom of a cup at the end of the drink.

If you keep things clean, you'll find great pours much easier and more frequent, always a good thing









Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

What were the odds that when you said you were posting on CFUK you were talking about cleaning? Honestly... lol









Oh, and my laptop died, so I'm on a different PC now. That's why I suddenly disappeared on MSN lol

Actually, I have something to add as well. What about the Gaggia Classic? Should you backflush one?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitly Seamus, its one of those points that is discussed a lot, but I have always backflushed my machine. It has a three way valve so it does need it.

I use cafiza, put in about half a teaspoon. Turn the pump on for 10 seconds, then off for 10 seconds, repeat five times. Rinse it all out, scrub the group with a brush, and then clean water backflush (without detergent) on for 5 seconds, off for 5 seconds, 5 times again.

Done and done!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome. I was using one at the Aunt's house. Just backflushed it the same as I would at work; scrub the shower, flush it 3x10s, 10x3s, then flush it without detergent. just wanted to make sure I hadn't blown anything lol.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Out of interest where'd you get those timings, there's nothing wrong with them, just interested? Was it union advice?

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

It's what I was taught by the boss, so I assume it came from Union's old trainer, Claire.


----------

